# Which rim style???



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I would like to know which rims will go best with a Granite Black Cruze. I do not want to go with 18's since its a little too small and 20" may be too large. I am sticking with 19"s and the following options are:


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The first is koko kuture Sardinia 5, 2nd is gianelle puerto and last niche circuits. All 3 are 19" and the last 2 have an all black option...


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I like the 1st or 3rd


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I will more thank likely try and get the niches but holy crap tjere expensive.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Rocky87 said:


> I like the 1st or 3rd


That's what I was leaning towards...wondering if the lesser the spoke, the cleaner the look.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You can't go wrong with any of those options. They're all nice.

If you have a 2lt/ltz I'd go with the 5 spoke. If not I'd go with the second one.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

What's behind door # 3


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> You can't go wrong with any of those options. They're all nice.
> If you have a 2lt/ltz I'd go with the 5 spoke. If not I'd go with the second one.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mick..what would the difference be..I have a 1LT with an RS package and Pioneer upgrade..only thing I do not have is the leather interior (by choice because I wanted a different color scheme along with leather panel inserts) or rear disc brakes (no biggie since I learned it can be swapped out easily). Unless you are pointing to the fact that the drum would look funny exposed on the 5 spoke..but so does 11" rotors with that anemic caliper.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> That's what I was leaning towards...wondering if the lesser the spoke, the cleaner the look.


Lets get someone good with photoshop to help us out here?!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the first ones  lol but hey it's whatever makes you smile when you see your car


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wheels #1 and #2 have a concave face which will most likely not have the same design for the Cruze unless you do a staggered setup.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Example:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Mick..what would the difference be..I have a 1LT with an RS package and Pioneer upgrade..only thing I do not have is the leather interior (by choice because I wanted a different color scheme along with leather panel inserts) or rear disc brakes (no biggie since I learned it can be swapped out easily). Unless you are pointing to the fact that the drum would look funny exposed on the 5 spoke..but so does 11" rotors with that anemic caliper.


Personal preference, don't like drums showing. I'd go with a big break Kit to complete the look (of course if funds allow you to.)

I take it you're taking about the leather panel inserts when you say easy to swap out?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Personal preference, don't like drums showing. I'd go with a big break Kit to complete the look (of course if funds allow you to.)
> 
> I take it you're taking about the leather panel inserts when you say easy to swap out?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mick the swapout was in reference to rear discs from an LTZ as opposed to the drum setup I have. I can do with the drums until its time to change pads, then Id go for a larger brake setup.


----------



## Jamestp1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Take a look at Lorenzo wl036


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I will say go for koko kuture Sardinia 5


----------

